# R.I.P. Jose Wejebe



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 6, 2012)

"Spanish Fly" has died in a plane crash in Everglades City.

He always produced quality shows.


----------



## Sweetwater (Apr 6, 2012)

Lord God. May he RIP.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 6, 2012)

Always enjoyed his shows!!

R.I.P.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2012)

Dang.  Always liked the guy.


----------



## centerpin fan (Apr 6, 2012)

That is terrible!  His show was one of a very few that was worth watching.


----------



## Showman (Apr 6, 2012)

Haven't heard anything about it.  When did this happen?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 6, 2012)

Showman said:


> Haven't heard anything about it.  When did this happen?



Today. His "kit plane" crash landed on take off & burst into flames.


----------



## JKnieper (Apr 6, 2012)

Terrible news.  Jose seemed like a good guy that was truly a self made man.  RIP


----------



## Showman (Apr 6, 2012)

Another "Kit Plane" crash.  Glad I don't get my feet off the ground.  R.I.P. Jose.  Prayers to his family.


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Apr 6, 2012)

He always was a class act.  Ran into him in the Keys one day..nice guy..talked fishing for about an hour with him.  RIP Spanish Fly


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 6, 2012)

http://www.naplesnews.com/news/2012/apr/06/plane-crash-reported-everglades-city/


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 7, 2012)

RIP Jose'. 
Always liked his fishin shows.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 7, 2012)

Man! That is terrible news. R.I.P. Jose.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 7, 2012)

I will miss him!  I grew up watching his shows.  He was a class act!


----------



## swamp hunter (Apr 7, 2012)

I could see the Smoke from the crash from  My House.
 He sure lived a Great Life    R.I.P. Jose


----------



## biggabuck (Apr 7, 2012)

Man thats to bad. R.I.P Jose!!


----------



## alphachief (Apr 7, 2012)

Huge loss.  A class act and a great angler and lover of the outdoors.


----------



## evan m (Apr 7, 2012)

watched an episode a few weeks ago where he landed his plane to meet a guy to go fishing in the everglades. Told my wife, "that's the life." Cool guy, lived the life I dream of.


----------



## Bryannecker (Apr 7, 2012)

*His show was on the Outdoor channel today.*



Mechanicaldawg said:


> Today. His "kit plane" crash landed on take off & burst into flames.



Yes, that kit plane was one that he built, assembled himself and flew on a number of shows in the Bahamas.  He was a really great stand up fellow and will be missed by all of us of the brotherhood of the fin.  He was a person who seemed to be at ease with all his fishing buddies and a person whom any angler would be proud to fish with on any given day.  He will be missed!
Capt. Jimmy
P/S: My Prayers go out to his family at this time of loss for them, with the certainty of the resurrection in the name of Jesus the Christ, our Lord and Savior!


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 7, 2012)

Bryannecker said:


> P/S: My Prayers go out to his family at this time of loss for them, with the certainty of the resurrection in the name of Jesus the Christ, our Lord and Savior!



Amen


----------



## dawg (Apr 7, 2012)

you da man......................TIGHT LINES MY FRIEND!


----------



## steveus (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear about this. His show was one of the best. He seemed to really want to teach his viewers about fishing, not just an info-mercial


----------



## spurandrack (Apr 9, 2012)

great angler, could count on a great show anytime you watched. Got to give kudos to any man who manages to make a living at what he loves.

Godspeed to the family and friends in these times.
s&r


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 9, 2012)

Sad news!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Apr 9, 2012)

Sad news to hear. He lived life!!


----------



## grouper throat (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow RIP Jose and I'm so sad for his family's loss. He had one of the few shows I'd actually watch.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 9, 2012)

very sad to hear about Jose.  You got the sense that he was truly passionate about the fish and really "got" what fishing was all about.

I have a bunch of SF episodes on the dvr ready to watch.  \Won't be the same now.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 9, 2012)

RIP Brother... Tight lines in the skies and thanks for all the memories..


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 9, 2012)

Like I said in the other thread, just a huge loss to the industry. It still doesn't seem real.

Here is an article Jerry McKinnis wrote that sums Jose up real good.

http://www.bassmaster.com/news/wejebe-spanish-fly-simply-best


----------



## Michael F Sights (Apr 9, 2012)

Huge loss, after his life, imagine the fish he'll get in heaven.


----------



## Rob (Apr 10, 2012)

That is tragic - what a great loss to the fishing community, I always enjoyed his shows and his passion for fishing and the outdoors.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 11, 2012)

Here is info on a memorial service for Jose:

http://www.spanishflytv.com/article/celebration_of_life/


----------



## alphachief (Apr 13, 2012)

Really nice tribute show aired tonight.  We'll miss you Jose.


----------



## BANDT (Apr 14, 2012)

this is the first ive heard of this..dang, that sucks. loved watching his shows


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Apr 16, 2012)

I really liked his shows he was laid back and enjoyed life.He was a great fisherman.I remember him when he was with flip on walkerskay.Jose always had a awesome fishing boat.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 16, 2012)

I've been thinking about Jose and having read people's thoughts and testimonies all over the web and in newspapers etc. I have not seen one single word negative about the man or his shows.

In this day and age of trolls and libelous scoundrels run amuck, THAT may be the greatest testimony he could receive. 

The community truly loved and respected the man and his work.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Apr 16, 2012)

Watched his tribute show the other night. It wasnt all that great and ignored a lot of his accomplishments other than the fishing show and guiding. Jose deserves at least and hour special show.


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 18, 2012)

His shows were great and he seemed like such a good man. Sounds to me like he was. He was the first guy that ever made me want to go saltwater fishing more than any other type of fishing. He will be missed.


----------



## jonkayak (Apr 18, 2012)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> I've been thinking about Jose and having read people's thoughts and testimonies all over the web and in newspapers etc. I have not seen one single word negative about the man or his shows.
> 
> In this day and age of trolls and libelous scoundrels run amuck, THAT may be the greatest testimony he could receive.
> 
> The community truly loved and respected the man and his work.



Reading around the net I've noticed the same thing. Loved his show and now my prayers go out to his family.


----------

